# Can somebody help me date bottles



## baylea (May 6, 2015)

Ive started a bottle collection but, im having a hard time firguring out time periods that they come from. Im new to this site and im not sure how it works but, i was just wondering if someone could help me with more exiperance


----------



## baylea (May 6, 2015)

My coke bottle


----------



## goodman1966 (May 6, 2015)

Welcome to the forum ! Lots of great people on here that love to help out. Try this site it's really informative on dating bottles. It will get you into a date range at least. http://www.sha.org/bottle...%20of%20the%20Homepage
Good luck ! Ooh, we need good quality pictures if you can !     Mitch


----------



## botlguy (May 6, 2015)

Welcome to the forums, I agree with Mitch in all respects. Please do not hesitate to come back with questions after looking over the recommended site, that is NOT meant as a put off. It just a more informative site that would take us weeks to explain.          Jim


----------



## baylea (May 6, 2015)

Yeah ive been on that site before and had a hard time going through the steps. And i think i kno what to look for i have many others but the picture i posted is a glass coke bottle its a twist top and its 16 floz. It would be much easier if it had like a slogan on it


----------



## sandchip (May 7, 2015)

It will take a little time, but one day you'll be able to tell a lot just by holding a piece of glass about the size of a half-dollar.  So much easier though if you can deal face-to-face with someone that already knows old glass, like at a bottle show.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 7, 2015)

That type of screw cap looks like 1980's, maybe 70's.


----------



## baylea (May 7, 2015)

Thanks i also have a screw cap short 7up bottle and another question ive heard of using citric acid to remove rust i have these mobile oil cans like with the red horse on it and my brother told me not to do it because i told him it could take the paint off. maybe i should give the rustyest one a rub through and see what happens


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 7, 2015)

Could you post a good group shot of the things your most interested in? That might help get the answers more quickly.


----------



## ScottBSA (May 7, 2015)

Baylea,Keep picking up what ever kind of bottle interests you.  Pretty soon you will be able to tell more about the container by the codes on the bottles.  glassbottlemarks.com has lots of information about the codes and maker's marks on the bottles.  After a while you will probably want to narrow your collection to concentrate on one or two types of bottles or ones from their hometown. Keep at it.  As long as you can keep it organized, it's a collection. I would be careful with citrus based cleaners.  They will take the oil off the can and may take the paint off as well.  Be real gentle with the cleaner and use a soft cloth.  I have messed up some old tins by using a nylon scrubber.  Oops.When you find some more, post the pictures. Scott


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 7, 2015)

/Go to Barnes and Nobel - amd get the book on Antique Bottles by Michael Polak - 7th edition. Read it - then ask us questione.  RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 5, 2015)

I have a new old bottle that shows being made by  F. E. Co.   I can5 find any info on that company. The o was raised with a line under it.  RED Matthews


----------

